# running backstay



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

i sail on chartered yachts and would like to make or purchase a running backstay system. most of the yachts do not have them. some of the boats have split backstay. i know how i would make one for the split backstay but i am not familiar with the hardware. i would need two blocks that i can attach without removing the backstays. can anybody tell me what these blocks are called? is there a way to tension a single backstay using a home made rig?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

You could fashion a portable split backstay adjustor with a couple of opening snapshackles, a heavy duty ring and the appropriate tackle. Finding a fair lead for the attachment at the deck could be more difficult depending on the boat. One of the backstay chainplate/tangs would probably be the easiest.

Fashioning a similar mechanism for a single backstay is more difficult - Seems to me you'd have to swage or crimp something onto the existing backstay, which the charter company may not appreciate.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Bkw,

Please go here, it has what you want.

http://www.harken.com/rigtips/back.php

I'd go with the fiddle blocks and 4:1 purchase. Remove the bottom end of the backstay, make a loop attach fiddle with jaw on bottom, and upper fiddle to newly made loop on existing backstay.

HOWEVER!!!!!!!!!

Note: Since the boats you are renting don't have adjustable backstay, please be very carefull as the mast might have "bending back" limitations, and you don't want to pay for it, do you?

Also, here is a simple fix, not as "stretch resistant" as a real backstay, but if the boat has a supplementary main halyard, (or similar) just tie it to the stern, as centered as possible, and use it as a backstay.

GO EASY ON IT, chances are those masts aren't prepared for that.

What boat is it?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

UMMM... Why would you want to do this, especially on boats you don't own. Also, most charter boat companies frown upon people messing with the rig and you could find yourself blacklisted if caught doing so....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SD,

I think, (must have read somewhere) he might be "racing" with it....

am I wrong????


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nope...didn't see anything about racing it...or that he owns it... and modifying the rigging on a boat you don't own is generally not a good idea.


----------



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks for your replies.
i am racing and right now the guys use rope tied around the splits and pull down on it.
i just want something that works a little smoother.
of course if i break something i will be responsible.


----------



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

have they turned off instant email feature today?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You don't want a running backstay, but a backstay tensioner. CS Johnson makes one for split backstays...Look here.

BTW, Running backstays aren't what you're describing... A good description of a running backstay is here.


----------

